# HOK paint vs. PPG vs. Matrix



## STRYTLR (Dec 11, 2008)

finally painting my 64, and was looking for paint, orion silver looks good but i've heard bad things about House of Kolor , anyone know if its good or not vs the other choices.....


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

I have used both HOK and PPG on my rides and they are both very good qualty


----------



## impalas79 (Dec 5, 2007)

i like ppg myself. the DBU line


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

As far as spraying goes, I'll choose PPG.
Everything flows out better, better coverage, but there ain't no silver that can compare to Orion Silver from HOK.

I usually buy a gallon of Omni silver base, and a quart of HOK Orion Silver.
I shoot the 3-4 coats of Omni silver, then shoot the Orion Silver like I'm shooting a pearl.
It gives it that deep deep metallic look.

House of Kolor base is transparent.
You can just buy the HOK Ko-Seal Metallic primer, then shoot the Orion Silver on top, it just cost more money.

If I'm flaking, I just shoot flake right on top of the Metallic Primer from HOK.


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 14 2009, 09:26 PM~15668160
> *As far as spraying goes, I'll choose PPG.
> Everything flows out better, better coverage, but there ain't no silver that can compare to Orion Silver from HOK.
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNYSUEDE (Sep 24, 2009)

HOK for pearls and kandy, PPG for factory bases and for clear. HOK clears dont come close to ppg clears.


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

if youre goin custom color use hok , if not ppg 
i wouldnt put any generic paint on my impala , ever!!!


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

i like the matrix ms-42 clear its the shit i perfer it over hok. ppg and matrix are pretty close in my opinion but matrix is cheaper in price


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

i use hok dupont and kustom shop


----------



## Live Fast (Apr 5, 2009)

we use hok for all custom work and ppg for factory repairs, house of color is more transparent then ppg so it generaly takes more coats to cover, but a quart of orion silver is 35 to 40 bucks and ppg quart is 100 to 120 depending on witch silver ( medium coarse and so forth) 

i love ppg its a really good system and it covers like that. as far as hoks pbc and kandy line i think they pretty much have all the companys beat. for price and quality.


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Glassed Out_@Nov 16 2009, 12:24 AM~15676432
> *i like the matrix ms-42 clear its the shit i perfer it over hok. ppg and matrix are pretty close in my opinion but matrix is cheaper in price
> *


All the ms-42 I've shot is peeling. I sprayed it a few years ago before I knew what I was doing though so it could of been my fault.


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

Duponts Chromabase covers extremely well and there Chromaclear is the shit too.


----------



## STRYTLR (Dec 11, 2008)

okay, so if im using a HOK pbc like silverwhite pearl or other bc color like orion silver, what clear from ppg would work well with it (and to help with coverage, what can i use as base coat), HOK swears to only use thier clear, but i hear HOK clear isn't the best, 
between the two will it really matter in the long run :biggrin: .........


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Nov 16 2009, 09:04 AM~15678312
> *All the ms-42 I've shot is peeling. I sprayed it a few years ago before I knew what I was doing though so it could of been my fault.
> *


i have never had a problem. my homie uses that shit all day long and nothing has peeled.. but thats all ive used from matrix. ive never used any of there bases


----------



## Live Fast (Apr 5, 2009)

hok clear is actually good clear and priced good aswell 2 sprayable gallons from less then 3 bills other then that i use rubber seal clear.


----------



## tatersalad (Jul 29, 2008)

i have a matrix system at my shop and i can duplicate everything hok has except the kameleon colors ive been using it for the past ten years with no drawbacks the better clear to use for custom paint is the autoglass it comes in litres instead of a gallon my cost is around 130 for 10 litres of sprayable clear high solid urethane next thing you paint try it youll become a believer


----------

